# Need phone with TELUGU interface



## Arun the Gr8 (Feb 9, 2011)

Guys,

I need to buy a phone with *TELUGU* interface for my grandmother. So it'll be better if it's *not* a touch based phone and is compatible with a bluetooth handsfree. My range is upto a max of Rs. 5000.

Thanks!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 9, 2011)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need to buy a phone with *TELUGU* interface for my grandmother. So it'll be better if it's *not* a touch based phone and is compatible with a bluetooth handsfree. My range is upto a max of Rs. 5000.
> 
> Thanks!



best thing is shop ki veli font etc check chesi teesukovatam. Nokia and samsung models konni unnai telugu font and keypad tho.


----------



## vulpine (Feb 9, 2011)

nokia 5130 supports telugu interface.

maa frnd okadu vundevadu(picha telugu fan aadu). telugu interface vaade vadu variety ga....
konni mari comedy ga vundevi.... "venakki vellu" for back "inka" for more....
i dont remember.... some wer more hilarious.... 

you can check more s40 phones from nokia....


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks guys.that's exactly what I did. And I found Nokia C1-02

Pretty Neat huh!!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 13, 2011)

@All
Telugu phone kuda undi ani ippude telisindi  

@Arun
Thanks for the info


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 13, 2011)

vulpine said:


> nokia 5130 supports telugu interface.
> 
> maa frnd okadu vundevadu(picha telugu fan aadu). telugu interface vaade vadu variety ga....
> konni mari comedy ga vundevi.... "venakki vellu" for back "inka" for more....
> ...



haha venakki vellu, pampu, munduku pampu, nishabdam hehe lolz


----------

